# Recommendation for Trucks Without Side Frames for BART Model



## dchartier (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm restoring an old Athearn model of BART, the San Francisco Bay Area's electric commuter train. BART does not have side frames on the trucks. (http://claycord.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/bart11.jpg) Do you have any suggestions for how I can model that on non-powered cars?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You really want an entire diesel loco frame and trucks don't you?

How long is the Bart car shell? That's the starting point, to find
a frame and trucks the shell will fit.

Many Bachmann diesels have trucks with removable truck side frames.
The GE 70 tonner would work if the shell is short, or any of their
4 axle diesels if it is longer.

If you are near a city that may have a large train show, that's
where you will be able to find what you need easily. Probably
get it at around 20 to 25.00. You might also check the Craig's
list COLLECTIBLES or TOYS AND GAMES for used locos.

If you plan to install a DCC decoder you'll want a more recent
loco so the motor won't draw too much current.

Don


----------



## dchartier (Jan 29, 2015)

DonR said:


> You really want an entire diesel loco frame and trucks don't you?
> 
> How long is the Bart car shell? That's the starting point, to find
> a frame and trucks the shell will fit.
> ...


Thanks, Don. The BART shell is 64-scale-feet long. I'm trying out a GP38 frame for the powered unit--it's only about 5-scale-feet short, so I think I can modify it fairly easily.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The last time I rode BART was back in the 90s but it, like almost
every modern electric traction, has little in the way of sound. It's
usually little more than an increasing pitch whine as the cars
pic up speed. One nice touch if you can find the sound would
be wheel squeal. Traction people are heavy into wheel squeal.

Once years ago I was riding one of the 'festival' restored old
cars on the Sf Muni Judah line. Seated in front of me were two
older rail fans. I was quite amused at how serious they were
as they talked about that car's wheel squeal as it negotiated
turns.

Don


----------



## dchartier (Jan 29, 2015)

DonR said:


> The last time I rode BART was back in the 90s but it, like almost
> every modern electric traction, has little in the way of sound. It's
> usually little more than an increasing pitch whine as the cars
> pic up speed. One nice touch if you can find the sound would
> ...


Yep, the wheel squeal is one of three principal sounds I'm trying to duplicate. The other two are the strange whistle you hear when the BART goes by (I can't really describe it, but it's BART's distinctive sound in my mind) and the horn. I've also have WAVs of the doors opening and closing, which could be a nice touch. I might also get some recordings of station announcements over the noisy PAs (complete with the high-pitch squawk) as an added plus.


----------

